# DIY Oil Change on A6 C5 (2001) 2.8L Quattro Sedan ?



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

As stated in the title, anyone can tell me how to do it and how to reset the service remainder to 10,000 miles because I'm planning to do it myself when it's due (now says "Service in 900 miles")? I tried the "search" but comes up with all from VW only, also where is the filter located? I did it many times on my Passat but never in the A6. Any writeup/pictures would be aapreciated. TIA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Change on A6 C5 (2001) 2.8L Quattro Sedan ? (t0kie)*

I haven't performed an oil change on a 2.8 specifically but...
5.7L (6.0qts) oil for ATQ engine, perhaps verify in your manual. Use factory oil filter and replace the drain bolt washer too. Remove engine belly pan from underneath front end (likely the hardest part). Oil filter should be located on driver side front.
Pretty standard procedure... drain oil and remove old filter, replace filter, re-install drain plug with the new washer you bought, fill with new oil to spec, run engine then wait a few minutes to redip the stick to verify correct oil level.
Your call on what oil brand to go with (I prefer Mobil1 full synthetic).
Personally, I always fill the new oil filter about 2/3 full with new oil, lube the seal and then spin it on. Some may say it makes no difference...


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: DIY Oil Change on A6 C5 (GLS-S4)*

Thanks GLS-S4, but how do you reset the "service remainder" ? Does it reset automatically after we did the oil change? Can I access the oil filter from the top of the engine, instead of going underneath? TIA


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

The filter on my 2.8 is on the bottom drivers side front, you need to take off the underside plastic cover to access it. U can't get at it from the top


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: (Project13)*

Thanks Project13, but it's too bad, because I have this olit extractor that suck the oil from the dipstick hole, without going underneath my Passat since the filter is accessible from the top but I guess I have no choice, thanks for the info, but again: how to reset the "service remainder" on the display?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: DIY Oil Change on A6 C5 (t0kie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *t0kie* »_Does it reset automatically after we did the oil change? 

No

_Quote, originally posted by *t0kie* »_...how do you reset the "service remainder"...

For our '02 A6...
1. Turn off ignition
2. Depress and hold right cluster button while turning iginition on, until SERVICE appears in cluster display.
3. Depress and hold left cluster button until SERVICE text disappears.

Can be done with VAG-COM too:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## t0kie (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: DIY Oil Change on A6 C5 (GLS-S4)*

Thnkas GLS-S4, that answers my questions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

